# Disney - The Ultimate Haunter Geeks! Part 1



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I have not been a "haunter" very long, but long enough to hear and read that many people were inspired by Disney's haunted Mansion ride. In fact, I bet "Haunted Mansion" pops up as a term on most forums more often than any other haunt or "dark ride".

In the videos below you can see some of the amazing work Disney has put into their queue entertainment out in front of the Haunted Mansion. Like it or loathe it, I think there is no denying that these people have created some amazing effects.

I'm just astounded at how robust the stuff is - it will stand up to millions of people touching, banging on, and abusing it under years of Florida sun and rain. I am really interested in knowing if their touch sensitive technology can be used in a home haunt. People are probably always screaming and bumping into your walls. What if the walls screamed back?

The combination of sculpture, engineering, and computer science that went into interactive ghosts and hitchhikers is also amazing to me. That's the kind of thing that requires world class skill and collaboration. I wonder if people at my local hackerspace can figure out how to do that? Maybe model ghosts in Blender animation and then use a webcam to make it interactive... It's all over my head, but someone figured it out, and once that happens, it's fair game for makers, hackers, and geeks of all descriptions to try to reproduce it!

Check it out! What do you think?


```
<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PUQxzdcL7ro" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```


```
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uAC0fjrXChU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

http://youtu.be/uAC0fjrXChU
http://youtu.be/PUQxzdcL7ro


----------

